# Kitchen faceframes with underunit appliances?



## RMGBLA (18 Nov 2021)

Hi all, 

Apologies if this has been covered before, I've tried searching but hadn't come across it yet.

I'm due to be building our kitchen soon after a couple of other built-in furniture projects are sorted (Faceframe wardrobe, TV unit and Understairs storage). The kitchen will be a beaded faceframe style with a base kickboard sitting infront of the faceframe. 

Currently looking at having under unit appliances (fridge, freezer, washing machine etc beneath the worksurface). But just wondered if anyone had any experience with this and the added complexity of face frame kitchens and the best way to integrate the faceframe and kickboard? 

Obviously the appliances will need to be removeable in emergency situations or if they need servicing/ replacing etc. But with the faceframe sat infront of these and the unit going directly to the floor the faceframe for these units will need to be removable somehow but still tie in nicely with the rest of the framing and hopefully not be too obvious. 

Everything will be painted, so thinking I could use some kind of integrated maget attachments for the kickboard which can be removed, but not too sure on the best approach/ solution for both the kickboard and the faceframes. 

Any ideas are welcome and even better if you've done this before on other kitchens/ your own. (My thinking at the moment is that the faceframes will be constructed in continuous runs across units). 

There's probably a nice easy way I've not thought of/ come across so welcome opinions! 

Many thanks in advance, 

Ryan


----------



## Ollie78 (21 Nov 2021)

Personally I would avoid any kind of integrated appliance, they are always a pain, either straight away or if you need to change them later.

If you are set on the idea you could do it so the face frame and door are joined together and open as one on the dishwashers and fridges and stuff. Like a mock face frame but really an overlay door.
Otherwise it seems like it will be tricky to get the width for clearances and stuff.
Normally the plinth is set back underneath the unit so should not make any difference.

Ollie


----------



## Spectric (21 Nov 2021)

Good advice from Ollie78, integrated appliances may be the in thing but cause all sorts of issues later on down the line when they go wrong.


----------



## peter-harrison (23 Nov 2021)

I do my face frames with dominoes (or tenons). The stiles are all tongued and glued to the cabinets, and the rails, which span multiple cabinets, are attached on site after the cabinets have been levelled and fixed. Using that method, you could leave them unglued I suppose, and tap them off when needed.


----------

